# Friday fun!



## RJJ (May 14, 2010)

Just wondering how Jeff got an Avatar of FM? Anybody know?


----------



## FM William Burns (May 14, 2010)

That one made me cry, I was laughing so hard the secretary came in.  Showed her the avitar and she assisted in the laughter.  Nice one
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 250


View attachment 131


View attachment 131


/monthly_2010_05/beer..gif.7c9cb406b8974298e3dddcb25ef89a86.gif


----------



## RJJ (May 15, 2010)

Just funing! Have a great weekend! And by all means catch a fish!

Was out last night and caught only one Hickory! The whites are in the river but moving towards the dam pretty far of shore. Water is real fast so the action is slow. CFMS are to be reduce today so conditions should improve.

Tight lines & God Bless!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 15, 2010)

Rjj:

I wonder who his new avitar resembles? Caught 100 nice gills today with the old guys from church. I have enough stock now for some real nice fish tacos. Funny thing, just got done cleaning them and the tones went off for me to respond to a fire scene. Now I smell like smoked fish.


----------



## fatboy (May 16, 2010)

ewwww...........


----------



## RJJ (May 16, 2010)

FM: Jeff must have snap a picture of me in Baltimore after the last sprinkler vote!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 16, 2010)

Rjj:  I thought I recall seeing a : O instead of the cringe depicted presently


----------

